# low score 3dmark06 with amd phenom 9500



## jkatt12 (Mar 3, 2008)

amd phenom quad 9500 2.2ghz
bfg geforce 8800gtx oc  (will be upgrading to an xfx 8800 ultra xxx edition this week)
g.skill 8gb ddr2 800 pc2 6400
asus m2n32-sli deluxe
windows vista ultimate 64 bit
okia 650 watt extra quiet sli ready 
latest nvidia drivers 169.25 64 bit installed

only getting 8600 3dmark06 score at default test settings.
running cpu-z it does show all 8gbs to be running in dual channel mode.
i was told my numbers should be higher in these stock settings, any ideas anyone?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 3, 2008)

Just to give you and idea. http://www.expreview.com/img/news/071106/phenom_06.png

That shows a 8800GtX on a Phenom @ 3.0Ghz. Scoring 12,587.

More then likely your GTX is being held back by the CPU. I have noticed the GTX scales with CPU Mhz almost in parallel.

So I am saying that may be a tad low, maybe 500 - 1000 points. But not by much.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 3, 2008)

My AMD 3800 x2 hits 9k when overclocked too 2.5 and about 8.2k not clocked.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*overclocked using ai booster*

amd phenom quad 9500 2.2ghz
bfg geforce 8800gtx oc (will be upgrading to an xfx 8800 ultra xxx edition this week)
g.skill 8gb ddr2 800 pc2 6400
asus m2n32-sli deluxe
windows vista ultimate 64 bit
okia 650 watt extra quiet sli ready 
latest nvidia drivers 169.25 64 bit installed

just upgraded my video card to an xfx 8800 ultra xxx superclocked edition (675mhz core)
thing is fast,  overclocked to 2.4ghz stable,  3dmark06 score of around 9200.
still not all that great i guess.   oh well, anyone want to by my setup?  lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2008)

Did you disable the TLB errata patch/fix in your BIOS? That causes a major hit in performance.


----------



## adrianx (Mar 12, 2008)

the 3dmark score is part of cpu score and part of gpu score

so If you will have a tri-sli with 8800ultra and a 2.2ghz cpu the score will be lower 

I know becouse I have that  ( phenom 9500 and 3870x2 )


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did you disable the TLB errata patch/fix in your BIOS? That causes a major hit in performance.




i have applied the patch yet, is there an option already in there to disable the TLB?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> i have applied the patch yet, is there an option already in there to disable the TLB?



There should be, yes.
 And are there any Phenom specific drivers you need to install from AMD?


----------



## adrianx (Mar 13, 2008)

for vista is not specific driver


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 13, 2008)

*overclocked results*

amd phenom quad 9500 2.2ghz
xfx geforce 8800 ultra xxx edition superclocked (core - 675)
g.skill 8gb ddr2 800 pc2 6400
asus m2n32-sli deluxe
windows vista ultimate 64 bit
okia 650 watt extra quiet sli ready 
latest nvidia drivers 169.25 64 bit installed

overclocked:
cpu - 2.376
multi x 11.0
bus  216mhz
ht link 1080

8800 ultra
678 - core
1707 
1132 - memory

with that above and the new 8800 ultra  getting a 3dmark06 score of 9789  compared to stock defaults score  8856.

im sure i can push it more, just running air coooling.   also couldnt find the TLB setting 
in the bios to disable it.


----------



## adrianx (Mar 13, 2008)

this was my score 9143 in 3dmark06 

with my old card 8800GTS 640mb Leadtek







all setting was DEFAULT , no gpu/cpu/ram oc


----------



## trog100 (Mar 13, 2008)

adrianx said:


> the 3dmark score is part of cpu score and part of gpu score
> 
> so If you will have a tri-sli with 8800ultra and a 2.2ghz cpu the score will be lower
> 
> I know becouse I have that  ( phenom 9500 and 3870x2 )



2006 should be part gpu score and part cpu score.. but at its current (too low) default resolution it isnt.. the grafix part (game tests) are governed by cpu speeds as well..

which is why a phenom at low clock speeds will produce a poor overall score..  

2006 is out of date relative to current hardware..

trog

ps... the game tests are single threaded and will only use one core.. a quad dosnt help them at all..


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for the responses,  guess i wont rely on 3dmark06, i like benchmarking my machine and it does seem 3dmark06 is the most popular out there.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*tlb patch disabled, performance increases!*

amd phenom quad 9500 2.2ghz
xfx geforce 8800 ultra xxx edition 675mhz core
g.skill 8gb ddr2 800 pc2 6400
asus m2n32-sli deluxe
windows vista ultimate 64 bit
okia 650 watt extra quiet sli ready 
latest nvidia drivers 169.25 64 bit installed
(all air cooled)

3dmark06 score at defaults - 10,830 (jumped from 8,600 w/out disabling tlb) and stable!
3dmark06 score OC @ 2.4ghz cpu, geforce 8800 ultra @ 683 core/1142 memory  - 11,626

now time to play some gamez!


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 19, 2008)

update - notice using the bios to oc along with ai booster causes instability and 3dmark06 errors out a majority of the time,  now disabling the OC feature in the bios and just using ai booster proves to be stable,  new results -
OC - cpu 2.5ghz - 8800 ultra - 686 core/1152 memory - 3dmark06 score 12,048


----------



## gOJDO (Mar 19, 2008)

12K with an Ultra...that's too little. Can you please report the SM2, SM3 and CPU scores?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 19, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> 12K with an Ultra...that's too little. Can you please report the SM2, SM3 and CPU scores?



no it isnt.. 

trog


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 20, 2008)

*final.*

snapshot.
new score of 12,063 - -stretch the pic link for clearer view  12,063 isnt bad is it?
will get a water cooler for cpu and vid soon to see how far i can push it.   
SM2.0 - 4830
HDR/SM3.0 - 5559


----------



## breakfromyou (Mar 21, 2008)

what are the 12 volt rails rated for on that power supply?


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 22, 2008)

*p/s specs*

Okia 650W ATX Power Supply, AMD/ P4 Ready SLI ready

650 Watt 6-output, fan-cooled ATX power supply designed for personal computer or industrial applications. Using the most recent processing technology requires +3.3V output, +5V AC-On Standby and Logic On/Off control.

Okia -650ATX 
Application:  Intel ATX 2.01, ATX 12V Power Supply Design Guide Ver. 1.3  
Voltage:  100~120 Vac / 200~240 Vac (Select Switch)  
Frequency: 47Hz ~ 63Hz  
Current:  10.7 / 6.2 Amps  
Hold-up Time:  16 ms  
Nom. Power:  650W  
Max. Power:  670W  
P.G. Signal: 100 ~ 500 ms  
Voltage Protection:  - 7.0V | +3.3V trip point 3.76V - 4.3V  
Cooling:  One (1) 120mm crystal blue silent LED fan  
Noise Level: 21.0 dBA Max.  
Dimensions:  163mm (L) x 150mm (W) x 85mm (H)  
Connectors:  20+24pin ATX (Motherboard) x1 | 4-pin 12V (Motherboard) x1 | Multi-use x8 | SATA x2 |SLI x2 
MTBF: 300.000 hours


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> Okia 650W ATX Power Supply, AMD/ P4 Ready SLI ready
> 
> 650 Watt 6-output, fan-cooled ATX power supply designed for personal computer or industrial applications. Using the most recent processing technology requires +3.3V output, +5V AC-On Standby and Logic On/Off control.
> 
> ...


That doesn't tell us anything. We need wattage or amp ratings for only the 12v rails.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 22, 2008)

*gigabyte 9800gx2*

just forked out $570 for this new card, i'll be putting up the xfx 8800 ultra on ebay when i get it, cant wait to see the results, suppose to be 50% faster than the ultra??


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 22, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> just forked out $570 for this new card, i'll be putting up the xfx 8800 ultra on ebay when i get it, cant wait to see the results, suppose to be 50% faster than the ultra??



Aw you should have gotten 2 gts (g92). Thats the same thing as the gx2 and can be had for more than $100 less. Oh well, enjoy the monster.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 22, 2008)

*??*



Wile E said:


> That doesn't tell us anything. We need wattage or amp ratings for only the 12v rails.




where do i get that, is that in the bios or is there an app?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 22, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> where do i get that, is that in the bios or is there an app?



Look on the side of your power supply. There will be a table there, that will tell you the amps on your 12v rail(s).


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 22, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Aw you should have gotten 2 gts (g92). Thats the same thing as the gx2 and can be had for more than $100 less. Oh well, enjoy the monster.



if i did that i'd have to buy another power supply too i believe.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 22, 2008)

Perhaps, I don't see that solution using too much more power than the gx2 though, seeing how they are essientially identical.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> just forked out $570 for this new card, i'll be putting up the xfx 8800 ultra on ebay when i get it, cant wait to see the results, suppose to be 50% faster than the ultra??



and when u post your 2006 score we can start the entire debate all over again.. why is my score so low.. he he

trog


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 22, 2008)

seriously... Trog is right, that card is pointless  in that system... like putting HUGE shiny rims on a KIA sportage.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 22, 2008)

i got 10668 with my setup with my phenom overclocked to 2.600ghz but my new mobo is crap and i em RMAing it soon and will be overclocking again  its not just your cpu i can tell you that. im going to run 3D mark 06 with my phenom at stock and tell you my score.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 22, 2008)

save your money, and get a X2 6400+ it will be loads faster than your phenom in games.  Then get phenom once theyre down to 45nm and dont suck.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> seriously... Trog is right, that card is pointless  in that system... like putting HUGE shiny rims on a KIA sportage.



being right isnt good enough to be believed.. he he he

but it isnt entirely wasted.. it will run high resolution games okay.. but in a 2006 run it will score less than i can with a dual core cpu and one 3870 grafix card.. 

i recon it will pull 13k if its lucky.. 

trog


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 22, 2008)

3dmark06 score with default free test = 11,167

AMD 6000+ @ 3.3 Ghz
Corsair XMS 2 - 2 gig DDR 2 800 @ 880 4 4 4 12 2.1 volts
8800 GTX KO @ 630/1575/2106
vista home premium x64
Enermax 650 watt 39 amp 12+ rails PSU
320 gig sata 2 300 mb 16 meg cache
2 gig 200x flash in readyboost

Found this in another forum (hardware analysis.com), in vista, and it touches up to your phenom (with TLB disabled) in a MULTI-THREADED TEST...  Basically he's getting a lower CPU score and higher FPS.  Why spend $570 for an extra 1k in 3dm06?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

my 6000+ at 3.350 gig managed 11000 with one 3870 card and 13000 with two in crossfire.. 

folks dont realize that the game tests in 2006 are single threaded..  three of the phenoms four cores are doing nothing except in the cpu tests..

folks really have been sold the multicore scam big time..  the game tests represent games.. the cpu test is coded for multicore and represents bullsh-t.. he he he

trog

ps.. just running one core.. my 2006 score with crossfire would be around 15K.. two cores 17K.. my cpu score would drop by 50% from around 4k to 2k making the difference.. two more cores at the same speed would boost it to 20k-ish


----------



## overclocker (Mar 22, 2008)

well my phenom at STOCK got 9664. so its not his cpu there is something else slowing him down!


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

overclocker said:


> well my phenom at STOCK got 9664. so its not his cpu there is something else slowing him down!



somewhere in the thread i think the score has got to around 12k..

three grafix cards.. 8800gtx.. 8800 ultra.. and 9800gx2.. the score for the last one hasnt appeared yet.. 

trog


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 22, 2008)

trog100 said:


> somewhere in the thread i think the score has got to around 12k..
> 
> three grafix cards.. 8800gtx.. 8800 ultra.. and 9800gx2.. the score for the last one hasnt appeared yet..
> 
> trog



my 3dmark06 score jumped from 8600-8800 (changed vid. cards) to 10,000 - 12,000 after
disabling the TLB patch and then OC'ing,  it actually did make a difference, (for example, i can play crysis at full high settings @ 1600 x 1200 16x AA with excellent frame rates now)
will get the new card in this week and will post results before and after disabling TLB and
then OC'ing.
will also post the 12 volt rails rating when i get home   i didnt do research on the phenoms before i bought it (plus it was cheap! ha ha!)  wasnt really looking for a gaming machine at the time anyway, upgraded from a p4 3.0ghz.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 22, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> my 3dmark06 score jumped from 8600-8800 (changed vid. cards) to 10,000 - 12,000 after
> disabling the TLB patch and then OC'ing,  it actually did make a difference, (for example, i can play crysis at full high settings @ 1600 x 1200 16x AA with excellent frame rates now)
> will get the new card in this week and will post results before and after disabling TLB and
> then OC'ing.
> will also post the 12 volt rails rating when i get home   i didnt do research on the phenoms before i bought it (plus it was cheap! ha ha!)  wasnt really looking for a gaming machine at the time anyway, upgraded from a p4 3.0ghz.



nothing wrong with it as a gaming machine.. but it will never do anything other then produce lousy 2006 scores.. even if u do the impossible and clock it to 3 gig.. 

trog


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 24, 2008)

*12v*



breakfromyou said:


> what are the 12 volt rails rated for on that power supply?



+12v1 - 20.0a
+12v2 - 25.0a


----------



## adrianx (Mar 24, 2008)

I suppose that only two rails you have jkatt12 ?


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 24, 2008)

adrianx said:


> I suppose that only two rails you have jkatt12 ?



yes, thats what it shows.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 24, 2008)

*almost 13k!  lol*

got almost 13k.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 24, 2008)

*attachment*

attachmnt................


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 24, 2008)

*pic 2*

pic 2  12,098.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 24, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> got almost 13k.



my guess was about right then.. he he he

trog


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 25, 2008)

trog100 said:


> my guess was about right then.. he he he
> 
> trog




latest score is still from my 8800 ultra setup,  will get the new card on Wed., anyways, wonder when they'll come out with the 9800gx2 OC editions, guess they are waiting to make huge sales on the 1st gens'  of these cards.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 25, 2008)

man you can get that phenom to 2.662 with 242FSB and 11 multi ad the right volts


----------



## trog100 (Mar 25, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> latest score is still from my 8800 ultra setup,  will get the new card on Wed., anyways, wonder when they'll come out with the 9800gx2 OC editions, guess they are waiting to make huge sales on the 1st gens'  of these cards.



they wont make huge sales its too expensive for most.. it does win the king of the hill crown back and the promo will sell lesser cards.. it will be interesting to see your score.. best of luck with it..

trog


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 25, 2008)

overclocker said:


> man you can get that phenom to 2.662 with 242FSB and 11 multi ad the right volts



how far did you go up on the voltage?  @ 230 FSB system locked up.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 25, 2008)

my phenom v core 1.5 max and my ram 2.1-2.2 and what ever else your system needs


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 26, 2008)

*9800gx2*

just got the 9800gx2 today, installed the latest nvidia drivers for x64 seems to be
unstable, the background when you click on an icon on your desktop (there is a popup that
comes up that asks you to allow or deny access for a certain program to run) the screen
has all black lines through it in the background, you can see the desktop barely through it tho (the black and white lines cover the whole screen) trouble i got first is this card uses 1 6 pin PCIe connector and 1 8 pin PCIe power connector, my 8 pin does not seem to draw enough current for it to even turn on. had to use the adapter and plug 2 4 pin connectors to it for it to finally boot up. (yup, looks like i'll be upgrading the power supply soon too) 

as far as benchmarking goes, i have yet to do that. ive done a clean uninstall of the
new nvidia drivers and used the cd drivers that came with the card (forceware 173xxx)
im sure it is 32bit drivers. this basically fixed the background issue i had above.

i believe since the cores are at 600 core clock per gpu, and 3dmark06 uses single thread,
then my scores i predict will be lower than my xfx 8800ultra xxx superclocked (675mhz)


----------



## trog100 (Mar 26, 2008)

the game tests in 2006 are single threaded cpu wise but will use the two gpus on the new card.. but only at higher resolutions and settings will it show up.. at the default settings u should see some gain but very little.. the cpu will hold the frame rates back..

trog


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 28, 2008)

*9800gx2*

think i'll post this in another forum under 9800gx2 - found some beta drivers,
the nvidia approved drivers suck i kept getting a lower and lower score, the gigabyte
cd drivers that came with the card was much worse (lower versions)
3dmark06 score - 13,053

woohOO!  lol


----------



## OCQuadNick (Mar 28, 2008)

I scored around that score with 1 3870 and 1 phenom 9500  maybe its some driver issues


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 28, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> think i'll post this in another forum under 9800gx2 - found some beta drivers,
> the nvidia approved drivers suck i kept getting a lower and lower score, the gigabyte
> cd drivers that came with the card was much worse (lower versions)
> 3dmark06 score - 13,053
> ...



currently using the beta forceware drivers for vista64 (tweakforce dot com)
ver 174.70, its giving me better results/scores than  nvidia's driver from their 
site (ver. 174.53 which suck), very poor performance with it.
the gigabyte cd driver was an even lower version.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 28, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> currently using the beta forceware drivers for vista64 (tweakforce dot com)
> ver 174.70, its giving me better results/scores than  nvidia's driver from their
> site (ver. 174.53 which suck), very poor performance with it.
> the gigabyte cd driver was an even lower version.



i guess as Trog says, 3dmark06 doesnt really utilize our quad systems anyway (unless
i guess u can tweak it passed 3ghz, still tho tests are ran on 1 core/cpu lol)   have a friend that is buying my phenom 9500
and asus m2n32sli-delux  mb.   so will be looking to upgrading with intel.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*new score*

cpu @ 2.55


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 2, 2008)

*cpu @ 2.58*

going to try 2.6 later.  lol


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey man long time no talk. I see your score keeps on getting higher so congrats on that. I still haven't made any video card switches yet (still using the 8800GT OC) so my score is still at the 12,114 I last got though my clock is higher and I never ran the test again.

Anyway I noticed that you're getting into clocking your Phenom up a bit higher, but I also noticed that you're running your HT Link speed (and probably Northbridge) at very low speeds. Ack, okay so I just noticed that you're still running on an AM2 board and not an AM2+ board.

I don't know if you plan on moving up anytime soon to a different board (790FX if you bother), but you should be able to get higher numbers than you're getting right now. I'm using the ASUS M3A32 board with my 9500 and I'd imagine that I run rings around you all day long easy. Minus the 3dmarks thing of course due to the graphics card difference.

Anyway I run my HT Link at 2000Mhz all day as well as the Northbridge at 2000Mhz with a very small bump in voltage (1.15v NB and 1.30v HT Link). I'm running 1T timing with my ram though it's slower speed than yours overall but prolly still faster due to timings. My processor voltage is also WAY lower than yours and I've already clocked higher than you so far. I'm running 10x250Mhz all day with the 2Ghz NB and HT speeds and 333Mhz 1T timing. That's just for regular old everyday I don't need more speed stuff. If I know I'm gonna do some testing or play a game I just load up one of my other profiles (you can save 2) which I've already stress tested at higher speeds. So far the highest I've clocked it is 2.72Ghz at 1.25v with no problems though I didn't run full length stress testing (only 20 minutes cuz I wanted to watch a movie). The highest that I've run with passing stress testing is 2.612Ghz @ 1.248v with 1.925Ghz speed for the HT Link and Northbridge each. Ram speed was only 365Mhz still at 1T though but I can't get a higher speed at that divider until I get some faster ram. I did get a freeze under stress testing at 2.75Ghz with 1.25v but didn't try again to see if I could get it stable yet. 100% load temps at 2.6Ghz were 52C on the stock cooling setup, 26C at idle and ~28C under normal working conditions.

To achieve 2.612Ghz I used an HT Bus speed of 275Mhz and multipler of 9.5x. I've been able to go up to 285Mhz bus speed so far in testing but haven't gone higher at stock voltage settings. I didn't go up by single Mhz after hitting 285 just jumped to 290 and didn't boot up the first time but did the 2nd time so I'm sure I could get it stable with little to no effort.

It might be worth it to you to jump up to a 790FX board if you've got the loot to spend.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 2, 2008)

*mb*

yes ive been planning on slowly upgrading my MB,  i just bougth a 6400+ chip this weekend and going to play with that when i get it, also i have upgraded the power supply to a 750w ultra x  (rated 50a at the 12v rails) since my current psu wont run my 9800 using the 8pin connector. (had to use a 8 pin to 2  4 pin connector that came with the card)  i'll keep the 9500 aside for later use.    i got that 8800 ultra up on ebay, hope it sells.  lol

also using asus ai booster, cant go up on the multiplier pass 11x.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 2, 2008)

i ran a pair of 3870 cards in crossfire with a 790x board and 6000+ at 3.350 gig.. 

one card = 11000 in 2006.. 2 x 16 pci-2..

two cards = 13000 in 2006.. 2 x 16 pci-2

###

current intel dual core at 4 gig..

one card 13000 in 2006.. 16 x 4 pci-e 1.1

two cards 17000 in 2006.. 16 x 4 pci-e 1.1

so much for 16 x 16 pcie-2.. 

u light the amd 2006 fires dude i can piss on em.. no amd cpu is a 2006 animal.. a new mobo wont help..

the faster dual chip will score higher in all the game tests but lower in the multi coded cpu test.. at a rough guess i would say a phenom at 2.7 gig = the dual at 3.3 gig.. the scores overall score would be about the same.. bung in a pair of x2 cards and the score wont go up much.. 

trog

ps.. the dual is the better gaming chip..


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2008)

Trog...what did anything that I said have to do with 3dmarks2006. I mentioned my current score because he said his score nuf said. D@mn the 3dmarks scores I'm talking about actual performance so stop pissing and move on to the next playground. Come to think of it Trog...have you ever even owned a Phenom? If not then why do you continue to post in all the Phenom threads? 

I could care less if he or whoever intel guy gets some million point score, but I do see a problem and I'm trying to help him fix it perhaps you should try that too. Forgive me for sounding angry, but your last post was completely useless and offered no form of help at all.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway I've got a friend who's also using a 6400 X2 processor currently sitting at 3.4Ghz (1.45v) stable. It's extremly fast so I'm sure you'll be happy with the speed you get out of the unit for sure

Are you using ai booster for all of your tuning or do you change your settings in the bios itself (recommended)? In order to get a higher speed you don't really need a multiplier of higher than 11 which is what the Phenom 9500 is limited to anyway. I don't regularly run a multipler of 11 because I'd have to give up speed in either the ram or the HT and Northbridge speeds. When I ran 2.7Ghz I used 10.5x though I did try it at 11x as well and it ran.

Your speed is being held down really badly by the board you're using it on is what I'm ultimately getting at. The M2N32 is a fantastic board (had one but it was doa sadly) as I've seen time and time again from other friends and people on the internet, but it's going to limit your speeds very dramatically because of the difference between HT 2.0 and HT 3.0. I settle for 2Ghz on my Northbridge and 2Ghz on my HT Link (seperate things so they can be run at different speeds) but the highest I've seen them get to reliably is 2.5Ghz Northbridge and 2.2Ghz HT Link which are MILES faster than what you are achieving right now. That's really where the magic happens with the Phenom.

I'm curious have you ever used Everest before? If not you should download it and run some of the benchmarks especially the Cache and Memory benchmarks. If you want I'll do the same (I own it) and we can compare numbers (send me a PM when you do) to show the difference. There are a lot of useful realworld benchmarks in Everest which will help you gauge the performance of any setup a lot better than 3dmarks ever would. It's also got all of the stress testing abilities you'd need to make sure your setup is stable (except the graphics portion), and more info and monitors than you could ever want.

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 2, 2008)

K,

yes im using ai booster for tuning, havnt messed with the bios much, after i get the 6400 in and OC'd we'll see how much higher the score will be just for fun.  @3.2ghz im sure my scores would be higher and might even get better performance playing some games too.  lol        havnt used everest before, will download it and see.  only reason i got on here is to find out why my setup was slow, games were running really slow as well, thanks to Kei, i disabled the tlb patch,  my score, even tho 3dmark06 does not utilize our new processors  in its tests(as in all cores, yes i understand all of it)  my performance increased a great deal from 8800 - 11k  on defaults,  i notice a big performance increase in games as well, so my problem is resolved.   

thanks!


----------



## trog100 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kei said:


> Trog...what did anything that I said have to do with 3dmarks2006. I mentioned my current score because he said his score nuf said. D@mn the 3dmarks scores I'm talking about actual performance so stop pissing and move on to the next playground. Come to think of it Trog...have you ever even owned a Phenom? If not then why do you continue to post in all the Phenom threads?
> 
> I could care less if he or whoever intel guy gets some million point score, but I do see a problem and I'm trying to help him fix it perhaps you should try that too. Forgive me for sounding angry, but your last post was completely useless and offered no form of help at all.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



i wasnt really talking to u dude.. more to the thread starter.. the thread is about low scores in 2006.. 

trog


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha, I had a brain lapse this afternoon as I woke up really early to run to get some medicine for the sick woman. I've been shopping cpu coolers a lot lately (more reading than some do in a year j/k) and I finally made my choice on a Xigmatek HDT S963 cooler. I know there are 'better' coolers out there but I didn't really want to put excessive weight (anything more than 650g) on my motherboard and don't really need anything that'd be enough to cool a 4Ghz+ setup as I'm only using a 95w chip anyway. While I may pick up the new 125w 9850BE when it's officially for in the next week or two, I'm not really certain that I will do that so I didn't really need anything super overkill style. Either way the S963 is shown to be sufficient to cool a processor of 125w capacity to 24.9C above ambient temperature on low speed and 20.9C on high which is already excellent. It only weighs in at 410g which is MORE than perfect and what I was looking for.

So anyway I was browsing the top 10 cooling setups (air cooling only) which is how I found the S963 after reading about the S1283 which is #2 on the list (the S963 is not on the list). Anyway I was in a hurry when I left and I placed my order at the egg and went on about my business and I was just about to take a nap (only got about 3-4hrs of sleep last night) when I got my confirmation that everything shipped out...

GEIL DDR2 800 2x1Gig set (I've seen insane reviews/testimonials for this stuff...)
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle cooler!!!!!!!

I wasn't paying attention and while I was reading something deleted the wrong cooler from the cart and left the big boy in there instead. Hahahaha, it's not a bad thing but I spent all this time trying to find something light weight with exceptional cooling regardless of cost and ended up deleting it accidently and getting the best of the best anyway. The numbers on that one are sick as well as in...14.2C above ambient at 50.2dBA and even more shockingly on LOW is still does 15.6C at a fantastic 35.0dBA!!!! It does weigh 600 grams though, but doesn't have flashy lights like the others (which I'm glad as it's so hard to find something w/o LED now).

To put it into perspective the Zalman CNPS9700 weighs in at 780 grams does 16.5C at 56.5dBA on high and 22.5C at 37.5dBA on low. Those are great numbers of course but not on the same level as the S1283. I was thinking Zalman due to it's proportions at first (though the 9500 model) or the Artic Cooling Freezer Pro64 but decided to make sure I got all the info I could and weigh it all.

So what do you run your ram at right now (according to CPU-Z), I didn't see a screen shot on the page saying it? The GEIL I just picked up (will be here tomorrow morning) is known quite well to overclock like mad which is why I didn't pick up 1066 ram instead. This is cheaper, I know it works with my board, has better heatspreaders, AND apparently will clock higher than 1066 anyway.

I've seen in multiple posts and reviews reports that it will clock up to and in excess of 1066 mhz, and even found someone who's running the same setup as I am (Phenom 9500, M3A32 at 2.5Ghz) running the ram at 1000Mhz on barely any voltage. It's rated for 2.1v but will run it's rated speed at as low as 1.8v and 1.9v will do it with 4-4-4-12 timing which is excellent. The highest speed I've seen it clocked at is a staggering 1300Mhz still on perfectly reasonable voltage and cool to the touch. Even in professional reviews I've seen it clocked at 900Mhz with 4-4-4-12 timing on lower than stock volts and they weren't even clocking the ram it was a cpu test! Majority of the reviews I've seen were in the 1100Mhz range which is a H-U-G-E jump from what I'm at now using the old 667 ram I had in an older box.

I got it for a song at $59 before shipping which is awesome and far cheaper than you can get 1066 ram for (unless you get cheap budget ram at $67 but good luck with using those).

I'll let you guys know how they turn out for me tomorrow afternoon, they'll be here in the early morning and I'll begin testing on them shortly thereafter but nothing too hardcore (probably limited to 500Mhz on the first day).

*Trog* I see you're using GEIL as well, are you using the Black Dragon ram or a different type? I saw some pretty good clocks from the 4Gig users as well so you may have some more left in it too. And are you using the 64-Bit XP or still chillin with the 32-Bit (I haven't upgraded to 64-Bit Vista yet even though that's where the Phenom does it's best at) version?

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 2, 2008)

*memory*

posting.  just got the ultra xpro 750w psu  rated 50a at the 12v. rails,  now i should be able to use the
8 pin connector for 9800gx2.   tomorrow i'll be getting the 6400+ chip black edition (black edition
i believe is just the multiplier is 'unlocked' ? , also bought a cheapy cpu liquid
cooling unit and from the looks of it so far, will not be fitting in this box, my vid. card looks like it
will be in the way,   nice!!!!


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2008)

haha, thanks but wrong tab  1 tab to the left will show me the actual speed you're running it at (the memory tab). The one you posted is the speed tab which will tell you the oem timing tables. Oh yea forgot to say yes the black edition (BE) is multiplier unlocked up to 25x I believe on that model though you'll never go that high with it, but having the unlocked multi is nice and sometimes easier on life when you have a processor that isn't so close to it's limits.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 3, 2008)

*slow....*

dang,   i'll have to benchmark it again (and again im doing it for fun)  when i get home or maybe during my lunch hour tonight.   lol


----------



## Kei (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha, you don't have to benchmark it again just open cpu-z and tell me what it says in the memory tab. If you want you can pm me the results real hush like... 

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 11, 2008)

*phenom 9850 w/ 9800gx2 defaults*

3dmk06


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 11, 2008)

is there a way to delete this thread, im embarrassed,  gained alot more knowledge since i 1st posted.  lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 11, 2008)

damn dood- you just got unlimited sources of money? i see you going from 8800GTX, to 8800Ultra, to 9800GX2. Phenom to a 6400. and a new powersupply...someone got their tax returns I guess


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 11, 2008)

*well..*

just wanted to see how well the phenoms did was all,  upgrading the mb soon, vid to evga 9800gx2 ssc also.   then maybe getting an intel setup as well.    i spent my returns a while back!  lol


----------



## adrianx (Apr 15, 2008)

jkatt12 nice processor 

same oc on 9850?


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 15, 2008)

got the 9850 to 2.7,   need to do some other tweaking to post past that but definitely will try.


----------



## overclocker (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys long time to post here for me im in florida. and just to let jkatt12 
now at 2.600ghz i get a cpu score of 3956 in 06


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 15, 2008)

at 2.8 on my cpu i score 4142 in 06


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 15, 2008)

overclocker said:


> Hey guys long time to post here for me im in florida. and just to let jkatt12
> now at 2.600ghz i get a cpu score of 3956 in 06




i wasnt able to get a score above 3400 with the 9500.. now have the 9850 and so far im at 2.7ghz got a score of 3,712.   yours is nice at 3956 i should be able to get this 9850 higher!


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2008)

*Just some inspiration for you guys...*

Ran this speed on stock voltage since day one...there is definately more you guys can do. I can post up no problems at 3.25Ghz on stock voltage as well. It won't go into windows (well atleast I don't wait for it to go) correctly at that speed yet on stock voltage but I believe it's a bios issue (a certain thing happens everytime you get any error which leads me to bios). No biggie as 3Ghz is beastly fast with this processor anyway...you guys will get here I'm sure. I'll make sure to bump it higher when you do :shadedshu







K

Btw, check out those clocks on the 3870...and I haven't even hardware modded it yet. Highest stable clocks I've tested at are 918Mhz core and 1404Mhz memory (2808Mhz actual speed)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

At 3.25, even tho you have a repeatable problem booting Windows, I bet a little bump in Vcore will stabilize it. You have a good cooler, try 1.35V.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 15, 2008)

This is what i got at 2.8 on my 9600BE


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> At 3.25, even tho you have a repeatable problem booting Windows, I bet a little bump in Vcore will stabilize it. You have a good cooler, try 1.35V.



For sure it'll go into windows if I bump the voltage I just didn't bother because it's such a small bump in speed I'm not worried about it and can run at stock voltage. The reason that I said I believe it's a bios issue (the bios is new 1002 released on 3/20 or 3/27 this year) and whenever you have any problem booting it shows the cpu speed at 3.12Ghz (everytime) so I'm sure it's just something in there. It does the same thing even if you're at stock speed and have an issue like this (I've had it do it when the graphic card freezes and you hard reset). If you reset again it'll come back and say that then just go into the bios hit Save and Quit and it's just fine.

It goes like it wants to boot I just don't wait long enough to see if it will boot (about 5-10 seconds). I'm sure it's not biggie at all.

As far as cooler goes haha oh yea this thing is good alright, a complete monster I've never changed it up from low and everything in the case stays nice and frosty from the fan.

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 16, 2008)

2.8g!


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 16, 2008)

Gigabyte 9800GX2 @ 676/1101 - 14,428 - Phenom 9850 @ 2.8113 mhz- 224 FSB

keeps locking up when i bump up the fsb, i got it to 227 i think is where it stopped. (freezes,
then bsod, xxx processor not responding at a xxx time)
anybody have any ideas?  bump up the voltage? im sure my vid can go at a higher
oc.


----------



## Kei (Apr 16, 2008)

Yo, have you tried using a different multiplier perhaps lower than the one you're using right now? That may work better with a higher bus speed but of course it may be board dependant (still rockin the m2n right?) with the northbridge adjustments not being available without registry tweaks.

Wow...the difference in texture fill rates between our two cards is completely ridiculous! 14.7GT vs your insane 43.3GT! I can't wait til I get a second card in here already even though it still won't quite be up to what your texure fill rate is. But hey...my bandwidth is higher........waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay higher. 

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 16, 2008)

question!  several options under bios im curious about, under Chipset and
NB to SB HT Frequency (guess thats hypertransport??? would this help OCing?)  i have it on auto.  options are from 200 - 229  -  under jumper free configuration - ai tuning, i have this on  auto and options :select cpu frequency, pciex16_1 clock, pciex16_2 clock, ddr2 voltage, cpu voltage, cpu multiplier.   ai booster adjusts whats in jumperfree configuration options from what i can see.   ai booster has my multiplier shaded out so cant adjust there, i can adjust it in bios tho.


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 19, 2008)

k, im tired of playing with the OC's on this low end asus m2n32 sli deluxe, they better come out with the 780a soon!  i did get 14,428 score on 3dmk06 though.   i got my evga 9800gx2 ssc card yesterday,  waiting to put it in,  if the 780a doesnt come out within the next 2 weeks im going for an intel setup.        --  Kei,  been playing with the multi, im going to try your settings and see if i can get it up to 3g.


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2008)

As long as your board can handle it then I'm sure you'll get it no problem...the chip is a beast. It really was no effort to get 3Ghz in the least bit. 

K


----------



## Kei (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm testing 3Ghz (200*15) from cold boot right now along with a few other things. I have absolutely no problems with 250*12 for 3Ghz but I want to try some higher NB speeds now (it's about that time) and ram speeds again so I'm working with 200*15 for now.

I'm running as we speak at 3Ghz, 2.407Ghz Northbridge, 2Ghz HT Link (see below), 1070Mhz ram speed. Still stock cpu, HT Link, AND Northbridge voltage settings with no problems so far. I haven't run any stress testing yet as I'm trying to get the timings for the ram down to run this DDR2 800 at the DDR2 1066 divider instead of just changing to a higher bus speed again.

I haven't messed with the HT Link speed yet because I remember hearing that the board itself will limit you to ~2Ghz (4Ghz effective speed) or 2.2Ghz so I'm gonna leave that alone for now so it doesn't skew any results and it's not a big change anyway.

I'll keep you guys in the loop...

K


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 21, 2008)

would not post @ 240*12 BSOD before booting into windows,  can only get it to 230*12.   ah well.   
tried 11.5*  11*  still wouldnt post past 240.  if set at 10* and at 250 it would post but im 
at 2.5ghz obviously.

just installed my Coolit freezone cpu cooler, doesnt work as great as i thought,
have it set to full, it is quiet tho, not sure what the neweggers' are complaining
about, cpu @ 45C.  also installed the new beast evga 9800gx2 SSC edition.  have yet to benchmark.............


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 21, 2008)

cpu cooler had a leak, been working at it all morning,  used Gorilla Glue and let it sit for about 4 hrs.  looks like it worked, no leaks yet!  lol     also, the current rivatuner does not
recognize my new evga gx2 ssc card, anyone know anything out there that would let me OC it?  rivatuner 2.08 let me oc the gigabyte 9800gx2.


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 22, 2008)

now the other side of the tube connecting to the water block is leaking!! MTF!  lol
more gorilla glue!

cleaned off the paste that the cooler had on it and replaced with (and properly applied)
arctic silver 5.   its cooling much better.


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 22, 2008)

*asus m3n-ht  nforce 780a*

f***n sweet, i just ordered this!

Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe Socket AM2+/ nForce 780a SLI/ DDR2-1066/ 3-Way SLI/ HDMI/ ATX Motherboard  MB-M3NHTDX $242.75 $242.75  
 Sub Total $242.75 
 Tax $0.00 


 Shipment method: UPS 2nd Day Air Shipping & Handling $37.12 

 Rush Fee $5.99 
  Total $285.86


----------



## Kei (Apr 22, 2008)

Where from???? I've seen one other guy about a week or maybe 2 weeks ago with one but I don't know where you guys got them from.

K


----------

